# Software Update for Whole Home. Does It Erase Stored Shows?



## philipk (Oct 13, 2010)

I have used search and couldn't find an answer to this question.

I leased two HR 23-700 receivers and have about two dozen recorded shows stored that I wish to keep.

When they install the whole home DVR system with software update, will it delete the shows stored on the receivers?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

No, whole home wont affect recordings on your DVRs (unless of course they replace the DVR).


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

philipk said:


> I have used search and couldn't find an answer to this question.
> 
> I leased two HR 23-700 receivers and have about two dozen recorded shows stored that I wish to keep.
> 
> When they install the whole home DVR system with software update, will it delete the shows stored on the receivers?





Davenlr said:


> No, whole home wont affect recordings on your DVRs (unless of course they replace the DVR).


And actually the current software has the code for MRV, so it's really just the activation that would be needed at this point.


----------



## philipk (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks!

I am ordering the package today.

I also have a H23 receiver in the basement so I love the MRV idea.

I pushed them to use a SWM when my system was installed in the summer of 2009 so installation will be easy.

Philip


----------



## ewto16 (Jul 8, 2008)

I will say that it might. I has two hr22 boxes updated yesterday. One got wiped and the other did not.


----------



## zudy (Jul 23, 2009)

What is this update for I have Whole home DVR but no Deca so will I get this update?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

zudy said:


> What is this update for I have Whole home DVR but no Deca so will I get this update?


Anytime there is a National Release of software for a receiver, all receivers will eventually get it. It does not matter what services you currently subscribe to. As for an update last night, I don't believe a new version has been released recently. The last one was in August for the HR2x's (except for the HR24).

- Merg


----------



## zudy (Jul 23, 2009)

That is what I thought, I was not sure what the OP was talking about.


----------



## Bike Effects (Sep 30, 2006)

When the Tech installed MRV, as system restart was required. During this process my hard drive was formatted and I lost everything. The installer was surprised. I talked to an actual DirecTV tech today and he said that is normal.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Bike Effects said:


> When the Tech installed MRV, as system restart was required. During this process my hard drive was formatted and I lost everything. The installer was surprised. I talked to an actual DirecTV tech today and he said that is normal.


The tech was wrong. It is *NOT* normal for the drive to get wiped, either from installing MRV or updating the software (which shouldn't be necessary since the MRV code is in the current software). It happens occasionally, more so with eSATA drives, but is usually caused by a defective hard drive, not the MRV update.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Bike Effects said:


> When the Tech installed MRV, as system restart was required. During this process my hard drive was formatted and I lost everything. The installer was surprised. *I talked to an actual DirecTV tech today and he said that is normal*.


And he doesn't know what the hell he's talking about either.
I've restarted a receiver twice just this week with no problems [ever!].


----------



## Bike Effects (Sep 30, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> The tech was wrong. It is *NOT* normal for the drive to get wiped, either from installing MRV or updating the software (which shouldn't be necessary since the MRV code is in the current software). It happens occasionally, more so with eSATA drives, but is usually caused by a defective hard drive, not the MRV update.


I am using a eSATA external drive. The system will run on the internal drive without formatting. I checked it.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

IIRC, when Whole Home DVR started to roll out the instructions for the techs was to force a software download as part of the install. But some folks had a higher level of software on it (they participated in the Cutting Edge program here) then the 'normal' software and downleveling that software would result in losing recordings on that DVR. Maybe that's what an installer was thinking of, other then that installing Whole Home won't cause recordings to be lost.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Bike Effects said:


> I am using a eSATA external drive. The system will run on the internal drive without formatting. I checked it.


Then the problem is with your eSATA controller or cable, not the software. Not all drive/enclosure/cable combinations will work 100%. I use eSATA on all three of my DVRs, and have downloaded approx 125 software updates in the past 12 months, and have NEVER had a drive formatted.


----------



## philipk (Oct 13, 2010)

UPDATE

They finished the installation about one hour ago.

Everything works fine and none of my recordings were erased.

Now I can watch all the Halloween shows I recorded last year!


----------

